# Rain-X



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Probably been covered here multiple times but here's my quick 
review. 

Applied to drivers side only of front windshield about 2 months ago. 
In most rain the drivers side remains clear w/o using wipers while 
the passenger side would need steady wipers to be clear enough 
for safety. As a bonus, almost no frost builds up the applied area
overnight while the rest of windshield/windows are covered and 
need scraping. 

Think I'll be using the product from now on. 

BTW, this is the small bottle applied directly to window, not the 
windshield washer mix, haven't tried that.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I started using rainx when I drove vehicles with vacuum wipers, it helps a lot! I've only used the small bottles you apply directly to the windshield. I don't use it as much as I used to - I guess electric wipers make it not as necessary.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Love it when driving the interstate, spray from other vehicles is instantly gone. I found I had to re-apply every few weeks but well worth the effort.

Only negative I found was a bit of haze from lights. BTW you will quickly spot the other drivers using it as they fly down the highway with no wipers.

Been awhile and will give it a try to see how the frost benefit works, don't recall.

Bud


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Only negative I found was a bit of haze from lights.


I've avoided it because of that "haze." It's not all the time, but as Bud says, it can be worse at night. It also happens when there's mist or fog, but no real rain. Those exact times when running the wiper will only smear things and make visibility worse.

I tried the windshield washer fluid version, and it seemed to be about the same - great 95% of the time, but a real safety issue the other 5%. The added convenience of not having to manually apply it may tip the scales for me, and I might go back to using it that way.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been using it for years and love it. If not buffed off all the way, you get the haze. I apply it as follows and it's helped eliminate the haze and streaking. 1) Wash the glass with soap and water. 2) Dry glass. 3) Liberally apply Rain-X and allow to dry. It will haze like wax. 4) Buff using a microfiber towel. 5) Rewash glass with soap and water.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

It's recommended application temp is 6degC and greater. I won't 
likely be able to re-apply for a few months. Will see how it holds 
up.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

On a sunny day a vehicle will usually warm up to get you in that temp range. I usually carried a cloth and squeeze bottle for on the road applications when I faced conditions that could use it but hadn't refreshed it in a while. I even applied it once while raining, did ok.

Bud


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never noticed any haze from RainX but I do work it in pretty well. I do find, however, that it needs reapplication more often than I am inclined to do.

I did try the stuff for the inside of the windshield once, which is supposed to help prevent fogging, and I did get a haze from that.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... I started usin' RainX back in the '80s, when I was truckin' 'round the country,....
My ole shoebox Ford had air wipers, that _Never_ worked right, once ya pulled outa the shop,....
I found RainX in a truckstop, 'n tried it per the instructions, 'n it was Ok,.....
Some time later, I found myself flyin' down the hi-way, in the rain, at night, 'n the RainX had worn out,.....
In desperation, I pulled over, 'n shot a big streak of RainX across the top of the windshield, 'n manually swished the wiper to give an even coatin' of RainX,......
It worked _Perfectly_, for the entirety of the storm,....

That became the way I applied RainX _All_ the time there after,....

What I've been doin' for decades in my pickup is to just squint a shot into the washer bottle whenever I think it needs a boost,......
Now in the rain or snow, if it begins to stick, I give the wipers a few seconds of wash, 'n clear vision returns,.....


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

I use it on my Old Fords. 

With vertical windshields... Rain-X works even better!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I love the stuff. My problem is to remember to apply it since it does wear off. I tried it on the bike windshield once and didn't like it because the water seemed to all bead up to the top edge then into my face. Without it the water tends to migrate evenly to all the edges; depends on the aerodynamics I suppose.
When I was flying up north the ground crew used Pledge.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

There will be no haze if you apply it as directed. Polish it.
I got lazy, I simply spray it on (I use spray bottle and refill it with liquid) and then, after it got soaked with rain droplets, run wiper blades for severla passes. Then it lasts about 2 weeks. 

Wipers annoy me, I like RX ffor that exactly reason - much less of wipers use.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Sometime over the years, the formulation must have changed. It doesn't work nearly as well as it used to and it doesn't last nearly as long. I read that Quaker State bought it back in 1997 so maybe they made some changes.

It works great on bathroom mirrors and glass shower doors.

I like to use the Rain-X wiper fluid so I don't have to constantly reapply but it does stain plastic trim.

Old vs New Rain-X


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

KHouse75 said:


> Sometime over the years, the formulation must have changed. It doesn't work nearly as well as it used to and it doesn't last nearly as long. I read that Quaker State bought it back in 1997 so maybe they made some changes.
> 
> It works great on bathroom mirrors and glass shower doors.
> 
> ...



I read the chat on the link. Cleaning your windshield with 4ought steel wool and clay bars; that is a seriously 'particular' group of enthusiasts.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

stick\shift said:


> I've never noticed any haze from RainX but I do work it in pretty well. I do find, however, that it needs reapplication more often than I am inclined to do.
> 
> I did try the stuff for the inside of the windshield once, which is supposed to help prevent fogging, and I did get a haze from that.


Never put water repelling Rain-X on the inside. Condensation will build up and bead making it harder to see through. 
Rain-X makes another product that is anti-fog for the inside. It is the opposite of the outside stuff. It causes water to stick to the glass and spread out so it is transparent.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Tried it once, and the nighttime haze was terrible. Threw most of it in the garbage. Frankly a good auto wax on the windshield works far better. If you have a newer vehicle, it is not recommended to use Rain X windshield washer. According to one online poster at the car forum I belong to, took his car in because the sensor would not read that he was low on fluid. The dealer told him because he used RainX washer fluid, whatever they use to make the rain repel, had coated up the sensor making it unserviceable. Besides that stuff is nearly twice the price.


----------



## Gr8 (Dec 11, 2018)

I use Distilled Vinegar after applying RainX, removes the haze and is streak free. Plus seem have a negative effect on RainX either.


Days without rain I just use soap & water then apply Distilled Vinegar.


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

Years ago when I first tried RainX, I drove about 60 miles to work through rain, some snow and sleet. I was determined to check out and see how long it would last. It was great--no wipers all the way.

The only thing that seemed to destroy the repellent effect was the calcium chloride and road salt used in my area in the winter. The spray from passing vehicles on the windshield would rapidly deteriorate the effectiveness of the product.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I use the jugs with it mixed in; works great, even with worn wipers, which reminds me...gotta replace them.


----------

